# "kldload if_urndis" throws error on FreeBSD 10.0



## venuc (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all,
I am using FreeBSD 10.0. I was trying to tether my android device with my computer as mentioned in the FreeBSD Handbook, section 31.4.
I have added 
	
	



```
if_urndis_load="YES"
```
 in file /boot/loader.conf and verified that 
	
	



```
include /boot/loader.4th
start
```
is present in /boot/loader.rc

On issuing `kldload if_urndis` I get:

```
kldload: can't load if_urndis: No such file or directory
```
even after rebooting.

Please help.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 30, 2015)

urndis(4) is not part of FreeBSD 10.0. It was released with 9.3 and 10.1: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.3R/relnotes.html#proc, https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/relnotes.html#proc

FreeBSD 10.0 is not supported anymore, so you have two reasons now to upgrade to 10.1.


----------



## venuc (May 1, 2015)

Thanks tobik.

Would the "disk1" image contain what I am looking for? Or do I need to download the "dvd1" image?

Let's see what surprises 10.1 has in store for me


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2015)

Disk1 should suffice, even the netinstall would do. I would recommend not installing any of the packages that come with the CD/DVD anyway. They're never updated and are already old. Just use the images to install a basic FreeBSD and use pkg(1) to install the things you'll need afterwards.


----------

